# B2400 Question



## Rbarter (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope I'm in the right place for this model tractor. I'm a new owner of a used B2400 and I'm looking for a post hole digger attachment.
Looking at the leinbach line of diggers, I see that they make a distinction between "Class 1" attachments and "Class 1 Compact" attachments (just when I thought I had this figured out).
I will be drilling 6" holes, 4' deep in sandy soil.
I'm hoping to get recommendations for post hole diggers that will work with a B2400 and clearification on the 3-point attachment.
Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Theres many models to choice from,I would double check attachment booklet etc. from Kubota just to be on safe side..distance,rpm's,hp etc...dislike the thoughts of damage pto shaft.


----------

